# Possible South African V poster child :)



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Dugo is proudly South African wearing his new green and gold Springbok jersey ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Now he can work on the vuvuzela and he'll really be the poster child.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

;D einspanner - I'm thinking he will definitely be keen to chew on a vuvuzela ...... he may become an all rounder very soon


----------

